# New here need info please!!



## BossHogg (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi new to the whole body building( just starting with weights and eating good) ive been looking to get into oral steroids to start out and would like to know the best way to use. Cycles amounts ext.  Not familiar with abbreviations sorry.

1. Winny + test.  How to build a "cycle" length and dose. Cant do needles thanks.


Ive heard this is a good start. ( leave suggestion of other starters) 

A little about me
Male 26
230 pounds 
5.7
Usually eat once a day ( going to change that)
Just starting to work out.
Assuming close to 15-20% body fat.
Im looking to get HUGE asap! 

THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 30, 2014)

You fucking eat once a day?

You just started BB...

Can't do needles...

5'7" 230 lbs 15-20% BF.  Bullshit.

You want to get huge...asap...on test and winny....

Someone else is gonna have to help you cause you are already pissing me off bro.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## BossHogg (Sep 30, 2014)

Dude relax I put my info and what my current situation is and I want to build and would like to know how. Need facts and info. Thats the point of this is to get info I need to succeed.  I kno I need to eat more just dont know what or how much I tried eating less to lower Bf%


----------



## BossHogg (Sep 30, 2014)

Dont know what my true bf% is it was a guess.


----------



## BossHogg (Sep 30, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> You fucking eat once a day?
> 
> You just started BB...
> 
> ...


Calm down like I said Im new to this dont know where to ho or start anf was looking for info read


----------

